# Request: High CRI master list of flashlights



## Raccoon (Jan 16, 2016)

Dear CPF,

I'm hoping I might enlist someone to create and maintain a master list of flashlights and links to their reviews, specifically for lights with a *high CRI* (color rendering index).

What, in my opinion, is the most frustrating and troubling aspect of this hobby, is the utter lack of attention or demand for lights with emitter quality specifications beyond that of simple flux output. Indeed, the lumen value is the large number emblazoned on all product packaging and advertising, so a quality emitter with a high CRI (that naturally outputs a lower luminosity in exchange for greater "color pop") is hardly ever used in any flashlight except on the far fringes of our hobby. Even in $500 lights.

After having bought a flashlight with high color rendering (and a warmer temperature), I have completely sworn off all other lights, even just giving them away. I would like to find more lights, and help promote CRI as a primary product specification. With a master list of fame and shame for light products based on color performance, I hope we can better inform the world and compel more makers to use these emitters.

What High CRI lights do you own?

Edit: Please also include a link to the page you purchased from, and its spec sheet. It's hard tracking down lights that are modified with special edition emitters. Include the emitter/bin used, if you can.


----------



## kj2 (Jan 16, 2016)

Bought my first HiCRI light a few weeks ago. It's a HDS Executive HiCRI 200.


----------



## scout24 (Jan 16, 2016)

Any McGizmo with the 083B or 119v emitter. Any incan. I think you'll get plenty of responses, but may have volunteered yourself to make the master list...


----------



## fisk-king (Jan 16, 2016)

As of right now the only hi-cri light I own is a HDS (Ra) Twisty Hi-cri. 
Beautiful color just wish I could put a larger battery than a cr123:candle:.
I still miss my first Mcgizmo and hi-cri light, a Sundrop.


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 16, 2016)

Raccoon said:


> Dear CPF,
> 
> I'm hoping I might enlist someone to create and maintain a master list of flashlights and links to their reviews, specifically for lights with a *high CRI* (color rendering index).
> 
> ...



Great idea!!


Be sure to post it for us to use as a resource.

Maybe it'll become a sticky.


----------



## MikeSalt (Jan 16, 2016)

I'll add Zebralight SC62D with CRI of 85.


----------



## AMD64Blondie (Jan 16, 2016)

Peak Eiger with a CRI of 93.


----------



## KeepingItLight (Jan 16, 2016)

The only two high-CRI flashlights currently in my stable both use *Nichia 219B* emitters.

*L3 Illumination L11C Nichia 219B*
4500K, 92 CRI
4 modes: 0.09, 3, 30, and 140 lumens
1xAA

*BLF-348*
5000K, 90 CRI
1 mode: 48 lumens (on Eneloop)
1xAAA or 1x10440

CPF member JFong and I tested the color rendering capabilities of these two flashlights against a variety of other cool- and neutral-white lights, including my *ZebraLight SC62w*. We were looking at color rendering only, not output. The results were lopsided in favor of the high-CRI lights. It was not close.

As a result, I have decided to acquire a multi-emitter 219B light in the near future. Multiple emitters, because I don't want to sacrifice medium-to-high output. High CRI, because I can easily see the difference it makes. I might not notice a couple of hundred extra lumens, but I cannot fail to see what neutral tint and high CRI produces.


----------



## novice (Jan 16, 2016)

I don't know if this counts, since it is not a complete flashlight (and is no longer in production), but there was the Malkoff M61 HCRI.


----------



## recDNA (Jan 16, 2016)

Eagletac titanium D25C clicky with Nichia 219b. Tiny. Beautiful. Inexpensive. Pretty darn bright. HI CRI.


----------



## twistedraven (Jan 16, 2016)

What I wish and want more so than high CRI is just lights whose emitters are measured very close to the ideal black body radiation line without much tint shift. Emitters like the XML2 easy white as found in the Zebralight H600F and the Nichia 219B as found in many lights, are both very good when it comes to having tints that sit very closely to that ideal curve.

There are lot of disgusting tint shifts out there, with radical departures to the green or magenta side.


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 17, 2016)

You getting all this written down for us Raccoon?


----------



## Tre_Asay (Jan 18, 2016)

Zebralight H502c L2, it claims a CRI of 85 typical, and it is noticably better than cool white cree lights.
I will edit in some more info later.


----------



## Strintguy (Jan 18, 2016)

Just ordered a Nailbender XP-l warm high cri drop-in


----------



## stephenk (Jan 18, 2016)

This is a link to my recent review of the Lumens Factory Seraph SP-6 with high-CRI (3000k) XPG2 module installed. 
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...eview-Lumens-Factory-Seraph-SP-6-3-mode-3000k

I intend up updating it in a few weeks with some examples of light painting with this flashlight and others.


----------



## Nuppet (Jan 18, 2016)

What is considered high CRI today?


----------



## sticktodrum (Jan 18, 2016)

85+, no?


----------



## Raccoon (Jan 19, 2016)

Nuppet said:


> What is considered high CRI today?



Hard to answer, given that the most easily available/affordable high CRI emitters also dip down in apparent color temperature. For an 80+ CRI Cree XP-L, the temp drops below 4000K. 90+ below 3000K which may be unfavorably yellow to some, and only 70% the maximum attainable brightness (lumens). Yet art galleries willing to spend more money on their LED lamps can attain 90+ values with typical "daylight" temps.

I wish I knew what all the available high performance, high color rendering, emitters are on the market today. So far there's a nice sampling of lights people have mentioned. I need to start looking up specs next.

Keep them coming!


----------



## Raccoon (Jan 19, 2016)

kj2 said:


> Bought my first HiCRI light a few weeks ago. It's a HDS Executive HiCRI 200.





fisk-king said:


> As of right now the only hi-cri light I own is a HDS (Ra) Twisty Hi-cri.
> Beautiful color just wish I could put a larger battery than a cr123:candle:.
> I still miss my first Mcgizmo and hi-cri light, a Sundrop.



Where did you guys buy your HDS lights, and what exact numerical model and emitter and specifications on the emitter?

http://www.batterystation.com/hdsindex.htm


----------



## neutralwhite (Jan 19, 2016)

Same, I own 2!.
bought direct from Henry's hands!.



kj2 said:


> Bought my first HiCRI light a few weeks ago. It's a HDS Executive HiCRI 200.


----------



## JohnF (Jan 25, 2016)

I have a few - 2 Nichia P60's, and a Cree XPG 90+ triple. The only one I regularly use is the triple.

An alternative view: losing a lot of lumens to get 90+ CRI doesn't make sense to me as I've gotten older and the eyes have gotten less sensitive to both color and light. If you don't have enough photons to light up an object, the color rendition of the object doesn't make a difference. The triple drawing 3 amps in a 26650 body of course is bright enough, even at 90+ CRI and ~3200K color temp, and I love it. But a single Nichia just can't get bright enough for me to see well at a distance over 30 ft. An S2 or equivelent (5200k - 6500K) puts out a LOT more light than a warm high CRI emitter (both driven at 1.5a), and makes it a lot easier for my old eyes to see. Unless you use it for photo or comparative purposes, (which I no longer do) I've kind of outgrown the high CRI stuff. Anything rated 70+ with a cooler temp makes much more sense to me. But, that is just me.


----------



## Raccoon (Jan 27, 2016)

I feel the opposite way, but I guess I have raccoon eyes.  When I go hiking with any of my really bright flashlights, everything just looks kind of pale and dead, washed out. I'm seeing things, and butt loads of photons are bouncing back at me, but in ghostly shades that sometimes make objects seem indistinguishable and camouflaged. A few hours later, when I get back to my car and turn on my headlights, it's like a world of color and wonder bursts forth before my eyes, as if I'm looking upon a color TV for the first time in my life. As if I had never known color before just then.

So, I really despise my high end, low CRI flashlights. With a passion.


----------



## ateupwithgolf (Feb 5, 2016)

Just recently got my first high cri light, the ZL H600Fd III. It says 870 lumens on high. It seems to me it's output is very high compared to all the other ones mentioned in this thread, with most like 400 lumens or less. Why is this headlamp so much brighter? Is there an 18650 non headlamp that is high CRI with 870+ lumens? Guess I don't understand this yet.


----------



## LightObsession (Feb 5, 2016)

ateupwithgolf said:


> Just recently got my first high cri light, the ZL H600Fd III. It says 870 lumens on high. It seems to me it's output is very high compared to all the other ones mentioned in this thread, with most like 400 lumens or less. Why is this headlamp so much brighter? Is there an 18650 non headlamp that is high CRI with 870+ lumens? Guess I don't understand this yet.



There's the Zebralight SC600 c & d.


----------



## Thetasigma (Feb 6, 2016)

From here on out it is likely I will only buy Hi CRI emitters, I love the extra color and generally warmer tints. Anything in the 4000-5000k range is good with 90+ CRI.

Currently I have a 2015 D25A Ti and Copper Tool with the 219B Nichia.
I also have a McGizmo Haiku with a 119V Nichia which is my favorite with a creamy white tint.

I am also waiting on a 219B head from Peak for my Eiger, and a Sinner with a 219B triple.


----------



## ateupwithgolf (Feb 6, 2016)

LightObsession said:


> There's the Zebralight SC600 c & d.



I don't see these listed as high CRI on the ZL website, is the CRI specified somewhere?


----------



## Tachead (Feb 6, 2016)

ateupwithgolf said:


> I don't see these listed as high CRI on the ZL website, is the CRI specified somewhere?



They dont make the SC600 series in "c" and "d" variants yet. Maybe he meant SC62 series?


----------



## Tachead (Feb 6, 2016)

Here is their spec sheet:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...Po_s/edit?authkey=CNqP6KIC&pref=2&pli=1#gid=0


----------



## StorminMatt (Feb 7, 2016)

High CRI lights that I own:

Zebralight SC62d
Zebralight SC52d
Zebralight H502d
L3 Illuminations L10 Nichia
Foursevens Preon Nichia
Lumintop Stainless Steel Worm Nichia
Nailbender P60 with 90+ CRI XM-L2
Sportac Nichia Triple


----------



## chillinn (Feb 7, 2016)

Nuppet said:


> What is considered high CRI today?



Technically, every light Zippo and Bic ever produced has the highest CRI possible, i.e. 100 CRI.


----------



## scout24 (Feb 7, 2016)

Thanks to Aardvarksagus and all the posters, 9 pages of great CPF reading...  



http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...Fire-on-a-stick-Review-A-Layman-s-Perspective

*cough* (back on topic...  )


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 7, 2016)

^^ Best thread EVER! 

#2 would imo be the Malkoff mini mag drop in thread.

Don't know what the CRI is on that Seraph SP-6 3 mode 3K tint is...but it's a goody.
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...eview-Lumens-Factory-Seraph-SP-6-3-mode-3000k
^^ check out post #7


----------



## Cavannus (Feb 10, 2016)

I love incandescent lighting, so I looked for flashlights that mimic them the best. A couple of years ago I purchased the following flashlights (that all use the Cree XP-G 90 emitter; I cannot distinguish their light from an halogen light):
Armytek Predator
HDS
Modded "Ultrafire" flashlight by Puissanceled.com.

I also use a Zebralight high-CRI headlamp: the neutral tint with 85 CRI is different from an incandescent, but it is very usable outdoors.


----------



## MikeSalt (Feb 12, 2016)

I'll add Lumintop TOOL Cu and Lumintop TOOL Ti.


----------



## neutralwhite (Feb 22, 2016)

I've heard of the new I think 5000k 96 cri led for lights.


----------



## Raccoon (Apr 21, 2016)

I bought the world's tiniest flashlight. The DQG Fairy. 4500K Neutral/warm white.

http://www.gearbest.com/dqg-fairy-_gear/

It takes 10180 batteries, which are 2/3rds length of an N cell, diameter of a AAA or N.
Emitter is Cree XP G2 R5 4C 4500K.

Get one for under $20, a couple batteries for a few bucks, and the charger head for under $8. It's nifty. Make sure to get the 4500K version, unless you want the 6500K.
2 modes by twist tightness. Runs >100 Lm for at least 10 mins (compared ceiling bounce with other >100 Lm light), slowly dims after that.

I'm not sure this is exactly a very high CRI light, but it's a pretty glow. Cree spec seems to indicate 70~75 for this temperature. I still don't have anything that's 80~95 CRI. :S


----------



## cmd (Apr 22, 2016)

I'll add the Eagletac MX25L3C, my first light with Nichia 219b. 6 LED's running off of 3 18650's - let's just say it puts anything else I've ever seen to shame, but it is on the large size so not an EDC.


----------



## UnderPar (Apr 22, 2016)

ET D25A2 Nichia 219, CRI 92


----------



## Raccoon (Apr 22, 2016)

cmd: Can I get a purchase link from you for the Eagletac MX25L3C?


----------



## cmd (Apr 22, 2016)

Raccoon said:


> cmd: Can I get a purchase link from you for the Eagletac MX25L3C?



Hi Raccoon, PM sent.


----------



## staticx57 (Apr 22, 2016)

A good way to get into High CRI lighting is either incandescent or anything with a Nichia 219B.


----------



## StorminMatt (Apr 26, 2016)

UnderPar said:


> ET D25A2 Nichia 219, CRI 92



Eagletac is probably the best manufacturer out there when it comes to high CRI lights. Not only do they make the D25A2 and MX25L3C with the Nichia 219. They also make the D25A, D25C, D25C2, D25LC2, M30LC2, MX30L4XC, and T25C2 with the Nichia 219. They also make the Sportac triples, which are nothing short of stunning, especially considering the price.


----------



## jon_slider (Apr 26, 2016)

My first encounter with a High CRI LED was the PWM driven Prometheus Beta Copper with N219a rated 90CRI @ 4500k

shortly after that I stopped using my Cool White XP-G2 lights including Maratac, Olight and Thrunite (all AAA), and started buying lights with Nichia 219 LEDs and NOPWM.

L3 Illumination L08 with N219a 90CRI @ 4500k

Copper Lumintop Worm with N219b rated 90+CRI @ 4000k 

Copper Lumintop Tool with N219b rated 90+CRI @ 4000k

Lumintop Titanium Tool with N219b rated 90+CRI @ 4000k

My favorite nightstand light for low lumen levels is a Copper Maratac modified to XPG 90+CRI @ 3000k with a NoPWM Rey Light driver.

My favorite keychain light is a Cu Maratac using a Copper Worm head with Nichia 219b 90+CRI @ 4000k

My favorite car light is an L3 Illumination L11c with Nichia 219b 90+CRI @ 4500k

I have a modified Olight i3s with 90CRI @ 3000k XP-L (I dont recommend the XPL, too mustard yellow, I much prefer the rosy XPG)

LEDs I love to hate, the 70CRI @ 5800k XP-G2 typical of my Maratac and stock Olight i3s.. I no longer use them
My most hated, due to disgusting green tint is my Thrunite TiXmas with 70CRI @ 5800k XP-L.. I use it only to carry spare batteries.

I got rid of my LED Hue Lighting system when I discovered it uses PWM. Im MUCH happier back with 3000K Incandescent lighting in my house.

some of the lights mentioned: (left to right Copper Tool, L11c, Maratac)






and their beams, left to right 4000K N219b, 4500k N219b, 5800k XP-G2





and fwiw, the difference between high CRI and low CRI: (notice the orange box cutter becomes yellow under low CRI) photo courtesy of darksucks.com





differences in spectral scan of High CRI (actual scan of my N219a 90CRI @ 4500k) note 90CRI is a maximum spec the actual LED measured was 87CRI





low CRI (actual scan of my stock Maratac XP-G2)


----------



## recDNA (Apr 29, 2016)

There used to be an 85+ CRI XM-L2 available from illumn. Vinh put one in a V11Rvn and it was spectacular. I wish they still made that led


----------



## LogicalBeard (Sep 23, 2016)

I just got the Manker e14, also called Astrolux s41, and I love it. 3 inches long with a 5000k quad 219b Nichia. Great for everyday carry. Super lows starting below a lumen to over a thousand. I especially like that I can use rechargeables since the battery goes quick on the high modes. I love the UI even though some have trouble with it. It has a battery check mode and the ability to ramp up or down in power levels by using a quick or medium press. 
The only other HCRI light I have is a foursevens atom AO Nichia titanium neutral mule keychain flashlight.


----------



## mbw_151 (Sep 28, 2016)

I have a few older HCRI;
Ra HCRI 100 lumens SSC P4 ~4000K CCT
HDS HCRI 120 lumens Cree XP-G2 ~ 3500K CCT 
HDS HCRI 140 lumens Nichia 219 ~ 4500K CCT
I don't have the exact bin information on the emitters.

In use, I observe an interesting pattern. At very low output and dark ambient light level, I prefer the 3500K Cree. As the output level goes up and/or the background light level goes up, I prefer the higher CCT lights. The SSC P4 is probably the best across a broad usage range. I've set up the 3500K Cree light for primarily low output use. The Nichia is great for indoor locations with bright lighting with dark shadow areas.


----------



## jon_slider (Sep 28, 2016)

mbw_151 said:


> In use, I observe an interesting pattern. At very low output and dark ambient light level, I prefer the 3500K Cree. As the output level goes up and/or the background light level goes up, I prefer the higher CCT lights. The SSC P4 is probably the best across a broad usage range. I've set up the 3500K Cree light for primarily low output use. The Nichia is great for indoor locations with bright lighting with dark shadow areas.



Great insights. I have similar impressions.
My 3000k High Cri XP-G modded Maratac is good in full dark and the low of ~.5 lumens has a very pleasing color in that ambient. Makes a good nightstand bathroom light.

My ~4500k Lumintop Tool w Nichia makes a nice Medium of about 16 lumens. Works well at home, where ambient is 3000k Incandescent.

My ~5000k L11c with Nichia has a usefully bright High of 140 Lumens. Works nicely in full darkness to shine around the campsite perimeter.

My fantasy light would have all 3 LEDs in a single light, but they would each turn on separately at Low, Medium, or High


----------



## raduverdes (Oct 1, 2016)

My ZebraLight H600Fd (5000K) is amazing. With "just " 83-85 CRI the light is neutral warm(daylight like) but not yellow , rosy/magenta or greenish . I highly recommend this headlamp .


----------



## maukka (Oct 1, 2016)

raduverdes said:


> My ZebraLight H600Fd (5000K) is amazing. With "just " 83-85 CRI the light is neutral warm(daylight like) but not yellow , rosy/magenta or greenish . I highly recommend this headlamp .



Absolutely. The H600Fd has the nicest tint. I wished Zebralight would hand pick the emitter similarly for the new SC600Fd Mk III Plus.


----------



## LeanBurn (Oct 1, 2016)

All the lights I use out of sheer portability and battery life are neutral white...if I get a hankering for even higher CRI I swap in the incan bulb on my Mag 2D for max CRI.


----------



## jon_slider (Dec 14, 2018)

Some Lights with High CRI, sorted by battery type.

*Single AAA
*
Clemence’s Jetbeam Jet-u w Optisolis and Nichia E21A
Four Sevens Preon AO Titanium w N219b
Lumintop Tool w N219c, previously N219b
Maratac w N219c, previously N219b
McGizmo Sapphire w warm and cool Yuji
Peak Eiger w High CRI XP-G
Skylumen Fenix E01 w warm and cool Yuji
Sofirn C01 w warm and cool Yuji



*Single 16340
*
Clemence’s Armytek Tiara w Nichia E21A
HDS w N219b and N219c
Klarus Mi1c High CRI N219c
McGizmo Sundrop and Haiku w Nichia 119
Olight S Mini High CRI XP-G3


----------

